# RIP R. Lee Ermey



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Just heard he passed away.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Truly sad. I love him.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I saw that earlier too!! I really enjoyed watching him on TV :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

No RIP Art Bell??? 

I found his Coast to Coast show very entertaining regardless of what you believed about the subject.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I found his Coast to Coast show very entertaining regardless of what you believed about the subject.


+1


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Art Bell, from the Kingdom of KNYE!

Classic radio. Great personality.
I have an old audio cassette of him going on a rant about chocolate covered Lima beans. ("I ask you, good Doctor, why would you foul chocolate with something as awful as a Lima bean?")


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

For anyone who wants to experience the magic:
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j3_iPskjxk[/media]


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You know, I rewatched that same video the other night. Made me nostalgic...


----------

